# Student part-time job- friday/ saturday day or night



## MarySmyth (29 Dec 2008)

Any ideas where a student looking for 1/ 2 nights/ days work at weekend should look- no adverts in windows anymore! so not sure where to tell them to start looking. They live in west city and can work in liffey valley area or city.


----------



## Sherman (29 Dec 2008)

Any jobs I got as a student were from dropping CVs in to places rather than just applying to those actively looking for part-time workers.  Time to wear out the old shoe leather!


----------



## gianni (29 Dec 2008)

MarySmyth said:


> Any ideas where a student looking for 1/ 2 nights/ days work at weekend should look- no adverts in windows anymore! so not sure where to tell them to start looking. They live in west city and can work in liffey valley area or city.




I'd look for call centre jobs - very flexible hours, mind-numbingly boring but no real effort to do - ideal for students. I did it myself for many years!

Try here:


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2008)

Getting harder and harder to get.

These sites might help:


www.dole.ie
www.gumtree.ie
www.nixers.com
www.fas.ie
www.monster.ie
www.irishjobs.ie


----------



## Flax (30 Dec 2008)

Try http://www.studentjobs.ie ?


----------



## Smashbox (31 Dec 2008)

Try the cinema in Liffey Valley


----------



## FutureProof (5 Jan 2009)

bars are probably the most realistic as turnover is quite high


----------



## MarySmyth (5 Jan 2009)

Thanks to everyone for comments and feedback.

Latest update from the student job seeker- lots of retail shops won't even accept CV as they are planning on closing! (per trips to same in Liffey Valley). Is the economy that bad?


----------



## micmclo (6 Jan 2009)

Fast food place?
If you don't want to do the delivery you can take the orders behind the counter and by phone

Easy enough.......until the drunks arrive!


----------



## DeeFox (6 Jan 2009)

I used to waitress when I was a student at weekends.  The tips were very handy cash in hand.  I think the best way to approach a restaurant is to find out when the manager is on and go in at a quite time (3ish on a weekday).  I was always surprised at how many people would come in during the lunch rush or in the evening.  And also, if you have any relevant experience at all to put it near the top of the cv.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jan 2009)

Supermarkets/department stores like Dunnes/Penneys - at the moment a lot of people in Ireland are returning to their own countries because of the economy here so there may well be minimum wage jobs coming available.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Supermarkets/department stores like Dunnes/Penneys - at the moment a lot of people in Ireland are returning to their own countries because of the economy here so there may well be minimum wage jobs coming available.



Heard supervisor in Penneys, Mary St. telling someone recently that they could not take their C.V. as they won't be recruiting until at least after March.  Have also heard of a few Dunnes braches cutting the opening hours.


----------

